# brazilian pennywort out of water?



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

can I grow brazilian pennywort partially submerged and the rest sticking out?

I read it could, but want to verify as I tested it a bit and the leaves started to dry out IMO.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

I just found a clump of it in my yard. Seriously! In our country, it is a weed and it is a herbal medicine. It can grow out of water, but it needs adjustments. First, place it in a jar with wet soil. The roots should be submerged but the leaves should not touch the water. cover the jar, and place in indirect sunlight. When the plant starts to grow, reduce humidity bit by bit until the plant can adapt to low humidity. Thats how I get my h. triparita emersed and now I use it as a groundcover in my tank.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes you can. Tom Barr has done it well in several of his tanks and I have had it creep behind bookcases for 10' or so with healthy leaves at the end of the stem. Let the leaves grow out, don't pull them out and they will adapt just fine to the air.


----------

